# Consultation vs. Referral



## snt314 (Apr 26, 2013)

Some of our specialty providers are questioning what constitutes a referral vs a consultation.  They are documenting the 3 Rs (request, render, report); however, it appears that some of these "consultations" may actually be a transfer of care.  It seems that CPT guidelines allow for a "consultation" to determine whether to accept responsibility for a patient's care.  How do you determine from a progress note whether a transfer of care has occurred prior to the visit?  At what point is a patient considered a referral vs a consultation?  Any current info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cjhalk@yahoo.com (Apr 29, 2013)

A consultation is performed when a physician is asked to render an opinion to be used by the attending physician in the treatment of the patient.

A referral is defined as the transfer of care from one physician to a second physician when the second physician assumes responsibility for treatment of the patient.


----------

